# Disque dur externe: impossible d'effectuer l'opération



## Twolate (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me retourne vers vous car depuis hier soir j'ai un problème.

J'ai un disque dur WD book de 620 go et lorsque je veux transférer un fichier (moins de 4go) sur certain cela ne marche pas et cela me marque: "Impossible d'effectuer l'opération car un élément intitulé ..... existe déjà". Le problème c'est que ce fichier n'existe pas (car je veux le copier sur un autre disque dur externe WD qui est vierge) et que même en renommant le fichier cela me fait le même message d'erreur.

Le disque dur est formaté en FAT32. 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Cordialement


----------



## Twolate (31 Décembre 2009)

Personne ???????? help me please


----------



## fau6il (31 Décembre 2009)

Twolate a dit:


> Personne ???????? help me please



_Choisissez, peut-être, le format Mac OS étendu (journalisé)._


----------



## Twolate (31 Décembre 2009)

Oui mais si je suis en Fat 32 sur les deux disques c'est pour pouvoir lire et modifier des fichiers sur PC et Mac ...


----------



## SadChief (31 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

C'est un bug connu dans le Finder SL 10.6.2.
Il faut absolument que le volume de destination soit formaté en "Mac OSX Extended" (en particulier le DD externe dans ton cas).
Pour que le DD externe soit lisible sur Mac et sur PC, il faut passer par une étape intermédiare, à savoir, d'abord vers un volume externe formaté Mac OSX Extended, ensuite copie depuis celui-ci vers la destination finale: DD externe en FAT32.
Le DD intermédiare pourrait être une clé USB par exemple.
En savoir plus.

Ou bien faire du copier/coller dans un remplaçant du Finder: PathFinder.

Bonne Année 2010


----------



## Twolate (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonne année 2010 à tous !!!!

Merci beaucoup, ça fonctionne. Ce n'est pas très pratique mais ça marche.

Merci encore

A bientôt


----------



## SadChief (1 Janvier 2010)

Vivement la 10.6.3 
En l'attendant, on fait comme on peut 

Bonne Année


----------

